# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Post a Pic: Lets see the best morph you own!

## tomjones456

Everyone post your best/favorite morph you currently own! Lets see where this goes...  :Very Happy: 

Ill start!

Luna, my 2012 Albino Female

----------

doolil (04-07-2013),_piedplus_ (04-03-2013),_the_rotten1_ (06-22-2018)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Not my best but deff one of top favs in my rack, especially with what he will make later on


This one is prob in my top 3 favs


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------

doolil (04-07-2013),_piedplus_ (04-03-2013),_the_rotten1_ (06-22-2018),_tomjones456_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## tomjones456

> Not my best but deff one of top favs in my rack, especially with what he will make later on
> 
> 
> This one is prob in my top 3 favs
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


lovin the pattern on the first one!

----------


## REBELLMORPH

this is my 1700g mojave male,not one of my most expensive or best BP but one of my favorite
hanging around my neck every day 
thanks for looking

----------

_tomjones456_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## tomjones456

lets see your best/most expensive morph!

----------


## h00blah

Not my most expensive, but it's hard to top a nice Ench in my book  :Very Happy: 





Edit: enchi is the best morph ^_^

----------

doolil (04-07-2013),_Flikky_ (04-07-2013),_Lolo76_ (04-02-2013),_piedplus_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

(Butter x Mojave) Lucy het orange ghost
He's my best as far as morphs go but he would be that much better if he would just breed for me and stop being so shy around the ladies.


*BUT* My favorite is My Albino Green Burm.He is just such a chill snake that I enjoy just having him out a lot more  :Very Happy:  Yes I know its not a ball  :Razz:

----------

doolil (04-07-2013),_piedplus_ (04-03-2013),_tomjones456_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## tomjones456

> (Butter x Mojave) Lucy het orange ghost
> He's my best as far as morphs go but he would be that much better if he would just breed for me and stop being so shy around the ladies.
> 
> 
> *BUT* My favorite is My Albino Green Burm.He is just such a chill snake that I enjoy just having him out a lot more  Yes I know its not a ball


i've always loved BELs. that's a great lookin snake.. would be great if you could post some more pics of him  :Razz:

----------

_piedplus_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

"Best" is quite subjective...

Most expensive is my Desert Ghost male:



My most expensive combo snake is my perfect stripe Super Stripe. Here she is locked with the above Desert Ghost:





You will find that a good sized group of us buy the best example we can find (in our opinion) of whatever given morph/combo, so we have many "Best" examples in our racks.  Going back to a earlier, long drawn out conversation, if you do not look at any given snake in your rack as the best of whatever it is, they why did you buy it?  

I personally would be happy to post any snake in my collection in a thread like this.

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (03-30-2013),Jessssica (03-30-2013),_piedplus_ (04-03-2013),rabernet (03-30-2013)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

> Edit: enchi is the best morph ^_^


Ha, maybe once you add Desert Ghost...

----------


## tomjones456

> Ha, maybe once you add Desert Ghost...


try adding clown to enchi or pastel enchi... :Cool:

----------


## Kodieh

> "Best" is quite subjective...
> 
> Most expensive is my Desert Ghost male:
> 
> 
> 
> My most expensive combo snake is my perfect stripe Super Stripe. Here she is locked with the above Desert Ghost:
> 
> 
> ...


It a personal measure, not a "best of" whatever morph, or a best out there.  But the best you own. Your pride and joy, the key to your collection. You're just being anal about that pointless and boring discussion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## h00blah

Here's my most expensive snake  :Good Job: . Ultramel  :Bowdown: ...

----------

_threezero_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## treeboa

My favorite are my mojaves. The most I've paid for a bp is my male pastel, $1200.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

> It a personal measure, not a "best of" whatever morph, or a best out there.  But the best you own. Your pride and joy, the key to your collection. You're just being anal about that pointless and boring discussion. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


I agree it is a subjective personal measure.  And while I am in no mood to get is a stupid internet argument with you on the subject, there were plenty of pages of that thread in particular that contradicts it being a pointless or boring discussion.  

If you have any other issues with what I type here PM me about it.

----------


## h00blah

> try adding clown to enchi or pastel enchi...


Oh I will  :Wink: .. Can't go wrong with Enchi right? Haha

----------


## peterneish

> "Best" is quite subjective...
> 
> Most expensive is my Desert Ghost male:
> 
> 
> 
> My most expensive combo snake is my perfect stripe Super Stripe. Here she is locked with the above Desert Ghost:
> 
> 
> ...


????????? That's a bit if a daft point to make? No? I love snakes and royals in particular, and if I see a Mojave I like then ill buy it, some of us can't always afford to buy the 'best' example of any morph!!!!

Those snakes u pictured are beautiful, but why does an animal have to be the best example of that animal or you to buy it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Johnmb (03-30-2013)

----------


## peterneish

> It a personal measure, not a "best of" whatever morph, or a best out there.  But the best you own. Your pride and joy, the key to your collection. You're just being anal about that pointless and boring discussion. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Agreed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kodieh_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Anyway, I reckon I should now bow out of this thread.  The first line in my post is that "Best" is very subjective, and I then posted my most expensive.  But if folks want to get all upset about the second part of the post so be it.  

I will never apologize for promoting quality in this hobby.  

The overall point was that you should consider all of your animals to be the best, else why would you get them?  If you have a snake that does not make you excited to open the tub, then why buy it?   

That should answer the question of "why does an animal have to be the best example of that animal or you to buy it?".

If that is "daft" or "anal" or whatever, so be it.  I know I am not the only one that feels this way.

The OP asked for the "best/most expensive" as well as favorite, so you guys can read in to that however you please, and I have done the same.

----------


## rabernet

> It a personal measure, not a "best of" whatever morph, or a best out there.  But the best you own. Your pride and joy, the key to your collection. You're just being anal about that pointless and boring discussion. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Boring and pointless? Seriously? You completely missed hiss point. Every single one of his snakes is his best pride and joy. 

It's not a subject that those of us who spend countless hours, days, months looking for our "best" find boring or pointless. 

What's boring and pointless is breeders who are lazy and sloppy and pick up poor quality examples of the morph they are adding just to save a few bucks and get into breeding with very little thought about the quality they produce and then wonder why their animals don't sell. 

THATS boring and pointless. Especially when the deal they got when they post pictures is more important than the quality. 

I'm not talking about people keeping their animals only as pets with no intention of breeding. Of course they may pick up "pet quality" the animals. 

I find your comment extremely boring and pointless.... No, I really find it rather rude. 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk 2

----------

_angllady2_ (03-30-2013),_gsarchie_ (03-30-2013),h00blah (03-30-2013),_jben_ (03-31-2013),_jsmorphs2_ (04-20-2013),Kaorte (03-31-2013),_RoseyReps_ (03-30-2013),_Royal Hijinx_ (03-30-2013),_Serpents_Den_ (04-03-2013),Spartan452 (03-31-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

> enchi is the best morph ^_^





> Ha, maybe once you add Desert Ghost...





> try adding clown to enchi or pastel enchi...


Or maybe when you add hypo to enchi...  :Razz: 

Cool thread!  :Good Job:

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## peterneish

Ur missing the point! No ones is saying ur not right to promote quality, you absolutely are mate, but u said why would anyone buy an animal that's not the best of that morph. Because some people can't afford to, some people, like me in Ireland, don't have as much choice as those in other countries, I take what I can get and I love my animals all the same. I'm sorry if I insulted you and that wasn't my intention, but not all of us are lucky to have the time or choice to have the best. I buy because I love royals, not to have the best!!!!! Mine are the best to me tho! No insult meant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

Thininimins

----------


## rabernet

> ????????? That's a bit if a daft point to make? No? I love snakes and royals in particular, and if I see a Mojave I like then ill buy it, some of us can't always afford to buy the 'best' example of any morph!!!!
> 
> Those snakes u pictured are beautiful, but why does an animal have to be the best example of that animal or you to buy it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you plan to breed, then you can certainly WAIT and save a little bit more for the best example you can find. 

If you are buying as a pet, then best example isn't as important. EVERY breeder should strive to produce quality and not sub par animals. Pastels are a great example. Back when they sold for over $1000 people were breeding them without concern for quality, just because it was a pastel and you had buyers who didn't care about quality. It's why there are so many ugly dirty brown pastels out there. 

That's why it matters to a lot of us. 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk 2

----------

_angllady2_ (03-30-2013),Kaorte (03-31-2013)

----------


## peterneish

> If you plan to breed, then you can certainly WAIT and save a little bit more for the best example you can find. 
> 
> If you are buying as a pet, then best example isn't as important. EVERY breeder should strive to produce quality and not sub par animals. Pastels are a great example. Back when they sold for over $1000 people were breeding them without concern for quality, just because it was a pastel and you had buyers who didn't care about quality. It's why there are so many ugly dirty brown pastels out there. 
> 
> That's why it matters to a lot of us. 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk 2


Like I said mate, the hobby in Ireland is no where near as big as it is in other countries so it can be a struggle to find too end animals. I want to breed and I'm not going to let not being able to get 'the best' animal stop me. If ur in a position where u can have an animal shipped to you or 50 dollars anywhere in the us then great, for me, I don't have the luxury. It's not ideal but it's what I'm stuck with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mario16

> Thininimins


 That last cinnamon is gorgeous, I wish I had one in my collection 



Sent from my LG-MS910 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## Quinnster

Igor the pastel :~)

----------


## treeboa

I love cinnys as well. I'm putting my cinny female with my pastel next fall. I love pewters! Then the year after that I'm putting her with my black pastel to make a super cinny! I love those too! I think it's fun to get the ingredients for morphs I love and see what happens. Here's my cinny female.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> "Best" is quite subjective...
> Going back to a earlier, long drawn out conversation, if you do not look at any given snake in your rack as the best of whatever it is, they why did you buy it?  
> 
> I personally would be happy to post any snake in my collection in a thread like this.


I completely agree with this, I don't keep ugly snakes, not bragging. I am very picky about what i'll breed so anything I have imo is up there in quality and could be considered for this thread.

My mvp's for potential ...

female yellowbelly 100% het clown


sRk line yellowbelly 100% het clown

----------

h00blah (03-30-2013)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Like I said mate, the hobby in Ireland is no where near as big as it is in other countries so it can be a struggle to find too end animals. I want to breed and I'm not going to let not being able to get 'the best' animal stop me. If ur in a position where u can have an animal shipped to you or 50 dollars anywhere in the us then great, for me, I don't have the luxury. It's not ideal but it's what I'm stuck with


Finding the best quality normals will help you improve those morphs by making some better examples in the clutches.
I'd hate to have to settle for lower quality but if you can't find the best examples you start working towards improving the genetics you do have by using the best normals you can to breed to.

----------


## peterneish

> Finding the best quality normals will help you improve those morphs by making some better examples in the clutches.
> I'd hate to have to settle for lower quality but if you can't find the best examples you start working towards improving the genetics you do have by using the best normals you can to breed to.


Thanks for that mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

snakesRkewl (03-30-2013)

----------


## rexrem

She's my best looking morph that I hatched here. Better than some of my triple morphs.

Black Pastel Lesser

----------

h00blah (03-30-2013),Johnmb (03-30-2013),snakesRkewl (03-30-2013),_threezero_ (03-31-2013),_Rumbler (04-02-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok, well I couldn't it narrow down to one.  These are my three favs.

Pastel lesser




Enchi




Bumblebee




Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Andybill_ (04-01-2013),snakesRkewl (03-30-2013)

----------


## liv

+I like all the snakes in my collection, but the "best", in my eyes, would probably be my cinnamon. I really love her colours and pattern.

----------

Kaorte (03-31-2013),snakesRkewl (03-30-2013)

----------


## MajesticBalls

this will be my favorite and one of my best 
OD Fire het pied

----------


## CaitJaye

Indie is deff my favorite and the best morph I have, considering my other is a normal. 
He's a het genetic stripe spider. 



- - - Updated - - -




> this will be my favorite and one of my best 
> OD Fire het pied




damn thats gorgeous.

----------


## RaskaNeil

Here is the best normal morph you will ever see! 



An exotic beauty right?!

----------


## gsarchie

> She's my best looking morph that I hatched here. Better than some of my triple morphs.
> 
> Black Pastel Lesser


 :Surprised:    Gorgeous!

----------


## Dave Green

A couple of my favorites...

Banana Woma


Extreme Ringer Champagne

----------

Kaorte (03-31-2013),_liv_ (03-30-2013),snakesRkewl (03-30-2013)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Spot, my leopard with extreme ringer:

----------

_angllady2_ (03-30-2013),Bigswol (04-02-2013),Kaorte (03-31-2013),snakesRkewl (03-30-2013)

----------


## oskyle1567

This little devil shes got a nasty personality but is so gorgeous! Shes my most expensive as of right now.

----------

h00blah (03-30-2013),_threezero_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Then the year after that I'm putting her with my black pastel to make a super cinny!


Black pastel x cinny will give you a shot at 8 balls, not super cinny. Both parents have to have the cinnamon gene to produce a super.  :Good Job: 

I like your girl. She has a nice clean back. Could prove to be genetic, I really hope my girl's does.

----------

treeboa (04-01-2013)

----------


## NormanSnake

My pewter female!

----------


## Kodieh

> Anyway, I reckon I should now bow out of this thread.  The first line in my post is that "Best" is very subjective, and I then posted my most expensive.  But if folks want to get all upset about the second part of the post so be it.  
> 
> I will never apologize for promoting quality in this hobby.  
> 
> The overall point was that you should consider all of your animals to be the best, else why would you get them?  If you have a snake that does not make you excited to open the tub, then why buy it?   
> 
> That should answer the question of "why does an animal have to be the best example of that animal or you to buy it?".
> 
> If that is "daft" or "anal" or whatever, so be it.  I know I am not the only one that feels this way.
> ...





> Boring and pointless? Seriously? You completely missed hiss point. Every single one of his snakes is his best pride and joy. 
> 
> It's not a subject that those of us who spend countless hours, days, months looking for our "best" find boring or pointless. 
> 
> What's boring and pointless is breeders who are lazy and sloppy and pick up poor quality examples of the morph they are adding just to save a few bucks and get into breeding with very little thought about the quality they produce and then wonder why their animals don't sell. 
> 
> THATS boring and pointless. Especially when the deal they got when they post pictures is more important than the quality. 
> 
> I'm not talking about people keeping their animals only as pets with no intention of breeding. Of course they may pick up "pet quality" the animals. 
> ...


Both of you, still, have missed the point here. Pull your elitist heads out of you know where and understand that in this thread the topic is BEST YOU OWN. That can be most expensive, most potential, your favorite pattern, or your heaviest female. 

It becomes boring and pointless when you guys get a soap box or put your robes on and preach. It's annoying, is that a better word for you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------

Johnmb (03-30-2013)

----------


## Dave Green

Why is a "fun" thread becoming so hostile?!?  

To get back on track, another one of my favorites...

----------

_angllady2_ (03-30-2013),_Dracoluna_ (03-30-2013),h00blah (03-30-2013),_HypoLyf_ (03-30-2013),_jben_ (03-31-2013),Johnmb (03-30-2013),Kaorte (03-31-2013),_liv_ (03-30-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-30-2013),Shewter325 (03-30-2013),snakesRkewl (03-30-2013),_tomjones456_ (03-30-2013),_West Coast Jungle_ (03-30-2013),_whispersinmyhead_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## Shewter325

> Why is a "fun" thread becoming so hostile?!?  
> 
> To get back on track, another one of my favorites...


This is amazing ^^ what's the combo?? If you don't mind me asking  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## awasngegigit

This is my favorite girl

----------


## Mike41793

Just my opinion... 

When I read the OP I thought "best" just meant your favorite in your collection. 

Best doesn't necessarily mean highest quality here imo. A good example of what I mean would be this:
Jinx's flame is a good example of the morph, but I personally don't care for her. I like the fire girl I bought better. Am I saying jinx's flame is ugly or that my fire is "higher quality"? Not by any means. I'm just making the point that different people are going to have different tastes when it comes to certain morphs and what they like to see in them. They aren't really being elitist.

----------


## Dave Green

> This is amazing ^^ what's the combo?? If you don't mind me asking  
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!!  It's a pastel crystal (pastel, mojave and special)

----------

snakesRkewl (03-30-2013)

----------


## JLC

I think maybe "Favorite" might have been a better word for the thread subject.   I took it to mean a light-hearted thread that gives people an excuse to show off pictures of their favorite snakes.  Nothing wrong with that!  

It also gives us a good opportunity to discuss the merits of choosing high quality animals for breeding purposes.  That's nothing anyone should feel defensive about either.  

Post up some great pictures, and have fun!!

----------

Kaorte (03-31-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I think maybe "Favorite" might have been a better word for the thread subject.   I took it to mean a light-hearted thread that gives people an excuse to show off pictures of their favorite snakes.  Nothing wrong with that!  
> 
> It also gives us a good opportunity to discuss the merits of choosing high quality animals for breeding purposes.  That's nothing anyone should feel defensive about either.  
> 
> Post up some great pictures, and have fun!!


Yep, I think you're right and I agree.  :Smile:

----------


## Pythonfriend

> Just my opinion... 
> 
> When I read the OP I thought "best" just meant your favorite in your collection. 
> 
> Best doesn't necessarily mean highest quality here imo. A good example of what I mean would be this:
> Jinx's flame is a good example of the morph, but I personally don't care for her. I like the fire girl I bought better. Am I saying jinx's flame is ugly or that my fire is "higher quality"? Not by any means. I'm just making the point that different people are going to have different tastes when it comes to certain morphs and what they like to see in them. They aren't really being elitist.


x2

There are many snakes that dont look stunning or anything but that are just crazy for breeding. Like a lesser mojave blue-eye lucy, that also has spider or enchi or pinstripe or something else in it, you just dont see it. And then there is personal taste. My taste is opposite of what many others consider desireable. If its just a color morph, i want the alienheads and the incomplete backstripe. For me, unless a pattern morph is involved, i want to see the normal pattern of a natural BP with changed colors. For a reduced pattern, there are morphs that do it. Aesthetics are really complicated, its like judging art, and in BPs i like to see morphs acting on a completely normal and average background "canvas", which is the whole and healthy gene pool of the species. I would never go looking for, lets say, a reduced pattern pewter. I would search for one where i like the colors and the influence of both genes, but patternwise i would want a good example of the ordinary, a pewter with alienheads and broken up backstripe. And for me a nce high-contrast albino has nice alienheads and a completely normal pattern, with extraordinary coloration. 


Anyway, just keep posting these images, i like this thread  :Smile:    But if you can or want or are able to do, include the genetics of the BPs you display  :Smile:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Hard to pick a favorite but this guy is up there.

----------

snakesRkewl (03-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Hard to pick a favorite but this guy is up there.


Black pastel pied, raul...?

----------


## spitzu

It's a tie between these two, so you get a pic of both!  Super Pewter & Desert Ghost

----------

h00blah (03-30-2013),_jsmorphs2_ (04-20-2013)

----------


## dart

Our Superfly! We got her as a Firefly, but I beg to differ  :Wink:

----------


## tomjones456

> I think maybe "Favorite" might have been a better word for the thread subject.   I took it to mean a light-hearted thread that gives people an excuse to show off pictures of their favorite snakes.  Nothing wrong with that!  
> 
> It also gives us a good opportunity to discuss the merits of choosing high quality animals for breeding purposes.  That's nothing anyone should feel defensive about either.  
> 
> Post up some great pictures, and have fun!!



i'm also confused on why someone would get butthurt about this thread? it's just a thread to post pics of your best, most expensive or your favorite BP you own!

----------


## Johnmb

There are many owners on here that have very different budgets. I buy mine by trying to find the combination of quality and value that i can find. That just seems prudent to me. I am very happy with the snakes i have purchased and while I spend more than i planned originally (who doesn't) I couldn't be happier with my purchases. Good animals at reasonable prices. Living within your means and enjoying the hobby.

----------


## angllady2

Good grief, it's beginning to feel like most of the people on this site are all PMS-ing at once.  Take a few deep, calming breaths, close your eyes and think peaceful thoughts, and pretty please let's stop biting each other's heads off.

Now back to the subject at hand.  My "best" morph it's impossible to pick just one.  My top three are as follows:

My "perfect" pied.  A near 50/50 color and white I produced myself last year.



My blushback Cinnamon female.  She represents the best of the Cinny morph to me.



And my breeder Mojave female.  I love the fact that she stayed grey/black and yellow, instead of the much more common "chocolate" colored adult Mojaves.



And my best snake?  No question there, my beloved normal Akashi, the mother of my fire hatchlings.



And one just for fun:


Gale

----------

Johnmb (03-30-2013),_tomjones456_ (03-30-2013)

----------


## Johnmb

Beautiful animals

----------


## PiercingPrincess

This little cutie keeps stealing my heart.. but we'll see after my female Champagne HRA gets here next weekend. But I love all my children equity.

----------


## tomjones456

> This little cutie keeps stealing my heart.. but we'll see after my female Champagne HRA gets here next weekend. But I love all my children equity.


adorable lookin snake lol

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

There is no way I could pick 1 or even 5, so here's about 10 of my favorites from our collection!

First 1 of our Normals and she should lay in 2-3 weeks!
Can't wait to see what kind of Lessers she throws!


Our biggest girl, 3K gram gravid Pinstripe!


2400 gram female Mojave het Ghost!


2012 female G-Stripe from Dave Green!


2012 female Fire from Raul @ West Coast Jungle!
By far one of the nicest Fires I have seen.


2012 male KillerBee!


2011 Champagne het Ghost.  The most expensive animal we have purchased


2012 female Butter Orange Ghost


2012 female Firefly!


2012 male Cinnamon Leopard!  As far as breeding goes he has the most potential by far in our collection!


And for a little contrast the female Firefly and male Cinnamon Leopard!

and outside with all natural lighting!


And last but definitely not least our 2011 female Hypo Jungle BCI!

----------

h00blah (04-01-2013)

----------


## don15681

my two favorites are: the one I bought is my pastel clown




and the one I produced is my blonde pastel lesser

----------

_threezero_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Shewter325

I have two also 

First off us my Male Phantom Spider


And next is my new Male Firefly (which is one of the nicest I have seen) 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tomjones456

> I have two also 
> 
> First off us my Male Phantom Spider
> 
> 
> And next is my new Male Firefly (which is one of the nicest I have seen) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


that firefly is stunning! firefly clown even better :Razz:

----------


## Pythonfriend

> It's a tie between these two, so you get a pic of both!  Super Pewter & Desert Ghost


wow, is this the one that recently got featured on snakebytesTV? Thats what i mean when i say: impressive for breeding. Its a super pastel super cinnamon, no matter what you breed it to, the offspring will be pewters, all offspring gets pastel cinnamon. Just WOW, damn, the ultimate pewter maker, all offspring no matter what you breed it to get pastel cinnamon and will be pewters. Awesome.

----------


## RoseyReps

But...but...I can't pick a favorite...I have like, 6 favorites  :Razz: 

And everyone has already seen them, sooo...deal with it  :Cool:  Here's my 6  :Smile: 

My favorite personality wise - Henna, Lesser Pastel female


My favorite bp face - Buttons, yellowbelly female 


My favorite eater - Leonardo DaEnchi, 


My favorite darky - Mojo the Mojave boy


My favorite wierdo - Freak, fire boy


My favorite normal - Izzy, normal girl

----------

_angllady2_ (03-31-2013),Kaorte (03-31-2013),snakesRkewl (03-31-2013),_tomjones456_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## kevinb

Not a bp but my only snake/morph at the moment. 10' 1.0 albino checkered garter "Herbert II"

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (03-31-2013),RedseaReefer (04-07-2013),snakesRkewl (03-31-2013),treeboa (04-02-2013)

----------


## rcjgm5

You all have very beautiful ball pythons

----------

_tomjones456_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## spitzu

> wow, is this the one that recently got featured on snakebytesTV? Thats what i mean when i say: impressive for breeding. Its a super pastel super cinnamon, no matter what you breed it to, the offspring will be pewters, all offspring gets pastel cinnamon. Just WOW, damn, the ultimate pewter maker, all offspring no matter what you breed it to get pastel cinnamon and will be pewters. Awesome.


I saw that they tweeted a pic of one a few weeks ago.  It looks similar, but that isn't my snake.

----------


## Kaorte

Regarding the discussion from earlier, it is most definitely a worthwhile conversation! I am proud of all my animals and they are all beautiful examples of the morph (to me). Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't know about you guys but I would never buy a snake that I wasn't absolutely in love with! 

Here are some examples of snakes in my collection that are absolutely stunning! 







Photos never do these animals justice. They look so much more striking in person!

----------

h00blah (04-01-2013)

----------


## Kt21vkb



----------


## Brandon Osborne

How can you pick just one favorite/best?







Believe me, I have plenty more I can post.  I love them all the same.

----------

Bigswol (04-02-2013),_jsmorphs2_ (04-20-2013),_liv_ (04-01-2013),_spitzu_ (03-31-2013),_whispersinmyhead_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## GPreptiles

My favorite is female Clown (pretty reduced pattern)!
Don't have a recent picture (she's around 600g atm, and around 200g on the pic)

----------

_whispersinmyhead_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## slitheringreptiles

Heres an albino I hatched out last yr

----------


## Purp

> How can you pick just one favorite/best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I have plenty more I can post.  I love them all the same.



The best balls ever!
That's what she said

----------

_Brandon Osborne_ (03-31-2013)

----------


## dtannous30

Hard to choose love all my snakes but my these are a few of my favs, my killerbee has the coolest personality might not be the most expensive but hes def one of my favs, and my champ het ghost is super cool love his looks, and my enchi girl is awesome and my Bel girl is super nice and last one is my pair of pieds gotta love pieds!!!

----------

h00blah (04-01-2013)

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Black pastel pied, raul...?


Yep

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Zincubus

> lets see your best/most expensive morph!


Also please show your postcode , house number  plus select box .

Yes I have a Rottweiler .
No I do not  have a Rottweiler.

 :Smile:

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## tomjones456

> Also please show your postcode , house number  plus select box .
> 
> Yes I have a Rottweiler .
> No I do not  have a Rottweiler.



huh??

----------


## Kaorte

I think he is joking about coming to stealing peoples pretty snakes.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

> Also please show your postcode , house number  plus select box .
> 
> Yes I have a Rottweiler .
> No I do not  have a Rottweiler.


Yes I have a gun (or several).

Yes I do have a gun.  :Wink:

----------

_HypoLyf_ (04-01-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Zincubus

> I think he is joking about coming to stealing peoples pretty snakes.


Yep  :Smile: 

Maybe I should have said zip code rather than postcode ...

----------


## Andybill

Wow how'd I miss this thread? Ok prepare yourself for some crappy pics because the only time I can get these snakes to hold still is when they are in their tubs. So bad lighting, bad camera bad pics but I have to post  :Very Happy:  :
My low white calico is one of my favorites but there are no good pics of her so I am not gonna post one but I really LOVE this girl:

My female enchi:

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2013),h00blah (04-01-2013)

----------


## Zincubus

Best Morph I Own.   :Smile: 

Enjoy !!

----------

Evildrdee (04-08-2013),_meowmeowkazoo_ (04-01-2013),Spechal (06-22-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Glad this thread got turned around. This is without a doubt my crown jewel.

----------

_tomjones456_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## treeboa

> Black pastel x cinny will give you a shot at 8 balls, not super cinny. Both parents have to have the cinnamon gene to produce a super. 
> 
> I like your girl. She has a nice clean back. Could prove to be genetic, I really hope my girl's does.


Didn't know if 8 Ball was still being used. I really like the darker color that comes with using Cinny and Black pastel.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## tomjones456

> Glad this thread got turned around. This is without a doubt my crown jewel.


black pastel albino?

----------


## Joshua Jasper

*I don't know which to pick but here are my favorite combos we own!

Iron Man - Stinging Bumblebee PHOG (Enchi X Spider X Pastel)
*

*Our new Ivory Jungle Woma Female
*
*
Our New Fire Calico Female
*
*
Male Pewter Blackback
*

----------

doolil (04-07-2013),DooLittle (04-01-2013),h00blah (04-01-2013)

----------


## Zincubus

> *I don't know which to pick but here are my favorite combos we own!
> 
> Iron Man - Stinging Bumblebee PHOG (Enchi X Spider X Pastel)
> *
> 
> *Our new Ivory Jungle Woma Female
> *
> *
> Our New Fire Calico Female
> ...


Loving Iron Man !!

----------

_Joshua Jasper_ (04-01-2013)

----------


## Joshua Jasper

> Loving Iron Man !!


*
I love Iron Man! Far and away one of my favorite snakes ever! I have big plans for him next year: Firefly, Vanilla Pastel, Orange Dream, and our female Orange Ghost to prove him out! He is awesome in person!*

----------


## DooLittle

> *
> 
> Iron Man - Stinging Bumblebee PHOG (Enchi X Spider X Pastel)
> *


Iron man is the shnizz!  He wants to come live with me.  :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Joshua Jasper

> Iron man is the shnizz!  He wants to come live with me. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


That will be a fight to the death my friend!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> That will be a fight to the death my friend!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I will just love him from a far... :Smile: 

 *wipes drool from phone*

But seriously, my bee said she has a crush on him.  I hope I can make one that gorgeous!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

Kaorte (04-02-2013)

----------


## Lolo76

I don't have the fanciest collection, but think my lesser girl (despite her kink) is a beautiful example of her morph - and somewhat unusual in coloring, compared to other lessers I've seen.





(I also love my orange ghost - who is my avatar currently)

----------

Kaorte (04-02-2013)

----------


## Lolo76

> Male Pewter Blackback
> [/B]


 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

I would sell a body part for that snake...

----------


## Zincubus

After seeing all these amazing snakes it's difficult to understand why so many people simply HATE any kind of morph or hybrid .....

----------

_Joshua Jasper_ (04-02-2013),treeboa (04-02-2013)

----------


## MasonC2K

> black pastel albino?


Close. Pastel x Cinny x Albino AKA Pewter Albino.

----------


## Emilio

Quick pic of my male Clown, he's my favorite today lol

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2013),iBeLucKy (04-02-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-02-2013),_tomjones456_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

That's a great looking clown!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Emilio_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Not the most expensive in my collection but my favorite  :Good Job:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (04-02-2013),_Emilio_ (04-04-2013),h00blah (04-02-2013),_HypoLyf_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I can't choose just one!! I think I like them in the order listed though  :Good Job: 

0.1 Clown- 415g


1.0 Clown- 200g


1.0 Enchi Fire- 340g


1.0 Enchi Pastel- 315g

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2013),h00blah (04-02-2013)

----------


## iBeLucKy

That enchi fire is just beautiful bro.

0.1 Mystic "Freya" 255g

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> That enchi fire is just beautiful bro.


He has a date with a few girls this fall..... 0.1 Champagne mainly- along with a few select others  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

This thread just reinforces the fact that I need a clown. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (04-02-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (04-02-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-02-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> This thread just reinforces the fact that I need a clown. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


Yep!!

All my Het Clowns are on my site. Mike Wilbanks provided them all less 2 from Colin Weaver.

I'll leave you with one last sweet Het Clown to push you over the edge.... I have 2, but this one is the nicest by a tad, and she eats like a hog!!

0.1 Fire 100% Het Clown, 2011 @ 775g. Looking to make Nuclear Clowns and FireFly Clowns with her and her sister this coming fall. 576g in this pic and now 775g off a fresh shed and poop!!

----------


## Mike41793

> This thread just reinforces the fact that I need a clown. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


x2!!!!!

----------


## tomjones456

> x2!!!!!


Picking one up this summer  :Cool:

----------


## Serpents_Den

It's hard to just pick one but here are some of my favorites.

----------

_Emilio_ (04-04-2013),Foschi Exotic Serpents (04-03-2013),h00blah (04-03-2013),_liv_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## bkelley02

Not the best pic but one I hatched last year.

----------

_Emilio_ (04-04-2013),h00blah (04-03-2013),_piedplus_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Not the best pic but one I hatched last year.


I love that busy pattern!!  :Good Job:

----------


## NormanSnake

> Not the best pic but one I hatched last year.


That one is a jaw-dropper!  :Bowdown:

----------


## Coleslaw007

I'd say he's definitely the winner in my collection. Super pastel butter, produced by Brad Boa and he's the cover model for the Feb '13 issue of Reptiles Magazine  :Very Happy:

----------

_Capray_ (04-05-2013),DooLittle (04-04-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> I'd say he's definitely the winner in my collection. Super pastel butter, produced by Brad Boa and he's the cover model for the Feb '13 issue of Reptiles Magazine


Congrats!  How did you manage that?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Brandon Osborne

> It's hard to just pick one but here are some of my favorites.



It doesn't get any better than that.....

----------

_Serpents_Den_ (04-05-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Congrats!  How did you manage that?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


Breeder just texted me a week after I had him to tell me he was being featured. I was stoked.

----------

DooLittle (04-04-2013),_Kodieh_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## kevinb

> I'd say he's definitely the winner in my collection. Super pastel butter, produced by Brad Boa and he's the cover model for the Feb '13 issue of Reptiles Magazine


I have that issue and was fell in love with the cover shot. I might have to come to your house Nicole and steal him!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-05-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I have that issue and was fell in love with the cover shot. I might have to come to your house Nicole and steal him!


I'll cut you, biznach!

----------


## kevinb

> I'll cut you, biznach!


Like to see you try! I'm like a Ninja! A red headed ninja!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Scrawny ginger boy, you no scare me.  :Wink:

----------


## jben

They're all my favorite but this one is my favorite


Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## Zincubus

> They're all my favorite but this one is my favorite
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.


That's nice .
What morph ?

----------


## iBeLucKy

> That's nice .
> What morph ?



Ghost Pastel Lesser Platinum  :Good Job:

----------


## _Rumbler

Here's mine  :Smile:

----------


## alan1

This girl still does it for me

----------

_tomjones456_ (04-07-2013)

----------


## Zincubus

> Ghost Pastel Lesser Platinum


How on earth do you tell all these morphs apart ??

I have a stunning  HC Albino Royal plus I can recognise normals , Pied ,  Pastels ,  Mojaves and Lessers but after that they all get a bit samey to me  :Smile:

----------


## Emilio

Favorite today Citrus Firebee.

----------


## sorraia

This is my best, favorite, and most expensive:

----------


## Ch^10

Great thread and great looking snakes everyone. Favorites from last weekend:

----------


## Zincubus

> This is my best, favorite, and most expensive:


Morphs please , I'm guessing Pastave as it looks so very like my new yearling  Pastave ...

----------


## Zincubus

> This is my best, favorite, and most expensive:





> Great thread and great looking snakes everyone. Favorites from last weekend:


Again , Morphs please  :Smile:

----------


## Zincubus

> Here's mine


Image not showing for me sadly .

----------


## _Rumbler

> Image not showing for me sadly .


Sorry, it's my male pewter pos. yellow belly

----------


## Dnkreptiles

Mochi

----------


## Dnkreptiles

> Mochi



Super pastel axanthic 
Sorry for two separate post

----------


## Marrissa

> Super pastel axanthic 
> Sorry for two separate post


So uh you can send this one right over ok?  :Wink:

----------


## Sanibelfire

Quick Iphone pic of my Killer Queen male

----------

DooLittle (04-20-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

This girl is my best female.

Fire het Hypo

----------


## DooLittle

> Quick Iphone pic of my Killer Queen male


He's gorgeous!

----------


## lightpied

This is my 1.0 Pied 66% het MJ ax.

----------

_tomjones456_ (04-20-2013)

----------


## wendhend

Wow! Lots of gorgeous python paint jobs on this thread! Here is a photo of my personal favorite morph that I have hatched. This is my lesser platinum genetic stripe, Romeo.

----------

_the_rotten1_ (06-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

bamp  :Wink: 

i truly love my crew equally, but only one makes me truly feel all fuzzy inside with how amazing they look, every time i see them...and it's this girl:











she's currently in shed, and i hope to have some updated pics of her soon!

----------

_Alicia_ (06-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-22-2018)

----------


## Ballday

> bamp 
> 
> i truly love my crew equally, but only one makes me truly feel all fuzzy inside with how amazing they look, every time i see them...and it's this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (06-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> bamp 
> 
> i truly love my crew equally, but only one makes me truly feel all fuzzy inside with how amazing they look, every time i see them...and it's this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Shes gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


forgot to mention: she's a Pastel Enchi Leopard 100% het Pied.

----------


## Ax01

quality bamp Taylor!

i dunno so i guess i'll say Boss:

----------

_the_rotten1_ (06-22-2018)

----------


## Ballday

Havent got her yet but bamboo spider 100% het clown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (06-22-2018)

----------


## Spechal

Not the most expensive, but the one I enjoy viewing the most, Hypo Enchi Butter.



Second would be a new spinner



Third, or maybe second (so hard) is my OD Bee



What people seem to like the most and also happens to be the current most expensive is my black pewter spider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

